# Windows 8 Auto Start



## Jister13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I installed Windows 8 on a partition, how do I get back to my previously installed windows 7?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Windows 8 should automatically create a boot selection screen. Then you just select the other OS to boot into that instead of Windows 8.


----------

